# Flagstone in Scarborough?



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone know any Landscaping store in Scarborough that carries Flagstone. I'm only missing stones now for my African Cichlid tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stone*

betz stone on kennedy and steeles area ....


----------



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks! Will be checking them tommorow.


----------

